#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Need some info on Lao internet/sim cards

## Phuketrichard

Hey i am going up to Laos in July, entering via Chiang Khong/ Ban Hua Sai) and driving to Luang Namtha before heading south to Luang Prabang/Vientiane/ and then south to Cambodia on Hwy 13. Taking my own car so can stop where i want.

Anyone know what the internet is like in the cities i will pass thru?  Is their wifi like in Thailand and Cambodia?

Can anyone buy a sim card and use it like u can in Thailand and Cambodia ( pre paid)
do they have ones that will allow u to connect to the internet?  I know the speed will be poor but i need only be able to get and send emails and such.

Thanks.

Also here's a nice article about the new Backpackers playground,  Vang Vieng
Vang Vieng: Backpacker heaven or tourist hell? | CNNGo.com

----------


## funfun123

vientienes ok most bars/guesthouse side of river have free wi-fi, and ya  thai sim card should work along side river also, as you move into town  ya lose signel, but you prob wont spend too much time in town as nowt  there really, same applies for pp cambodia (except phone) other citys  /towns ya mention aint been yet sorry. sim cards ya buy most places although some shops try make a problem but if ya not gonna be there long i wouldnt bother

----------


## adzt1

I'm not sure but I thought u can only get a 30 day tourist sim in Cambodia .
do they provide an internet  package or just charge per use???    anyone? anyone ?

Thai sim  1-2-call  do I know . 350bt + 7% tax for 1 gig.     
add credit then *133*22# send.
I know that works in Laos but not too sure how far over the boarders.

----------


## crocodilexp

Some stretches of the road you're going to are quire remote. You'll be lucky to get cellphone signal, let alone phone-based internet. Nominally, Laos does have a 3G network.

At major cities along the way, there are likely to be some guesthouses offering WiFi, although I wouldn't want bet on it except for Vang Vieng, Vientiane and Luang Prabang.

----------


## Phuketrichard

Thanks for all ur responses.
 Picked up this info from a Laos expert on the ground, so though would post it for all to see.





> The internet is available in most towns/cities in Laos. In Luang Prabang,  Vientiane, Champasak other touristy towns there is wifi in most restaurants and  hotels. 
>  In other places less frequented by tourists there might be limit number of  places that offer wifi, though there are internet Cafร©s. You'll be able to use  email in those place you plan to pass through. In the internet Cafร©s the  internet speed is quite good in general, but with wifi it can be anything from  ok to painfully slow. 
>  Sim Card, yes same as in Thailand, anyone can buy sim cards and use them  freely, but that's till end of April. After April everyone needs to register  their sim cards or they can't use them at all. The Lao government is taking  precaution to prevent crime such as call center that has intruded to Laos from  neighboring countries. As a foreigner, you will need to present your passport in  order to buy a sim card. 
>  Most (if not all) sim cards allow you to connect to the internet with GPRS  and 3G sim cards are also available. so... you can be sure that you won't be  isolated from the rest of the world when you come to Laos.


AS to thai sim i know for ais ( as thats what I have) i pay 100 baht for 20 hours GPRS

Last time i was in  Laos the thai sim worked about 5 km inside the border, same with Cambodia.  Am planning at least a 3 week driving trip and need internet to work as i travel  :-)

----------

